# VR6T 682 whp



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Teddy from C&M MK2 GTI. 
VR6T
GT4088R T4 .95 AR Turbo
SP Intake, ATP Exhaust manifolds
1000cc Injectors
Autronic SMC, Autronic CDI
OEM Coilpack, OEM VR6 ignition wires.
VP C16 fuel
-------------
682 whp at 5800 rpm, 37 psi boost falling to 33, 623 wtq at 5400 rpm:


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: VR6T 682 whp (lugnuts)*

time for a bigger exhaust housing


_Modified by boosted b5 at 1:53 PM 6-4-2009_


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: VR6T 682 whp (boosted b5)*

yeah, i wouldnt have even built it without using the 1.19AR. Hondas dont even use the .95 haha.


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: VR6T 682 whp (lugnuts)*

Thanks for posting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## luv2exl8t (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: VR6T 682 whp (Dubmekanik)*

great inspiration http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: VR6T 682 whp (lugnuts)*

When do you have full boost? 5100?


----------



## Fast_Jetta_97 (Sep 28, 2005)

damn that some good NUMBERS....
im gonna have to make a dyno post after i put my bigger turbo on...
what all internals are done? and how are you tunning it?


----------



## 8valvinsleeper (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (Fast_Jetta_97)*

oh wow, those are some great numbers. Next time someone takes your money to have your car dynoed, tell him to measure it CORRECTED. Subtract ~100hp+ from those numbers.


----------



## 8valvinsleeper (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (8valvinsleeper)*

you could probably even take off 150whp from those numbers. Considering its NJ and atmospheric pressure is relatively close to sea level. Most dyno chambers are cooler than ambient outside temperature. Humidity affects dyno readings alot as well. The rest of the world measures their junk in inches not centimeters, so just be aware of why those numbers are high.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

why do vr6's spool kinda like a large bore and stroked honda, yet only rev to 7-7.5k rpm's 
everyone says no replacement for displacement but it doesn't seem that way.........do some VW guys need to send their heads to some honda head guys?
also what is the displacement?
i just don't get why the vr6's compared to mildly modified honda's arent' whooping a$$, since they have so much more displacement 
is just a matter of money and the honda guys will spend it or what? i don't get it


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (50trim S)*

The head is a bottleneck. They just dont flow, and not much work can be done to make them flow well.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*

Listen guys questioning the dyno numbers:
I dyno cars and tune EFI for a living!
I am known for no BS dyno numbers, and conservative tuning!
This particular dyno had a bad barometric pressure sensor, (it read 22"), and the SAE corrected numbers are 1000 whp!!
SO please lets assume I know what I am doing.
I have VR6T's making ~780 whp and 1.8t's making more!
Any drag racer knows a GT40R setup makes ~680 whp.


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (8valvinsleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8valvinsleeper* »_you could probably even take off 150whp from those numbers. Considering its NJ and atmospheric pressure is relatively close to sea level. Most dyno chambers are cooler than ambient outside temperature. Humidity affects dyno readings alot as well. The rest of the world measures their junk in inches not centimeters, so just be aware of why those numbers are high. 

Are you some kind of Meteorologist?


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (vwaddicct07)*

awesome numbers


----------



## 8valvinsleeper (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (89VWdieselGolf)*

Am i some sort of meteorologist? That comment made me pee a little. Where i come from, we dont dyno tune cars unless every variable has been corrected. I'm not saying that this particular car doesnt make the power you claim, but i am saying that measuring a car uncorrected on the dyno could impose inaccurate readings that could raise suspicions. Measuring incorrected is like reading your temperature with an unmarked thermometer. The mercury moves through the glass tube but you dont know if its 104 degrees or 120 degrees, it just feels hot.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

And I'm just letting you know that you don't know entirely what you are talking about. 

Obviously you've never been near a hot car in a hot dyno room, to say something as ridiculous as 
"Most dyno chambers are cooler than ambient outside temperature" 
- And besides - the dyno stack that measures the temperature is right there anyway, not outside.

The dyno is in NY, not NJ, and not above sea level, so there is next to no altitude correction.

In fact, tuners like myself make it a point NOT to adjust for altitude in an extremely high altitude situation. A few years ago there were people claiming 800+ whp on Honda GT40R set-ups, that would come and race at sea level tracks and have the same or lower trap speeds as cars that made ~650-675 whp closer to sea level. 

So, there is a clear cut instance where the correction can bite you in the ass and be completely inaccurate.

Also, typical correction factors are 1-3% up or down. 682 whp minus your 150 whp that you think should be taken off would be over 20% correction. There isn't a mine shaft deep enough that I would believe a 20+% correction factor.

This car is scheduled to go on the dyno later this year, I'll update this thread with the new numbers and demonstrate the different results from varying correction factors. 
Have a nice day.




Quote:
"oh wow, those are some great numbers. Next time someone takes your money to have your car dynoed, tell him to measure it CORRECTED. Subtract ~100hp+ from those numbers.

you could probably even take off 150whp from those numbers. Considering its NJ and atmospheric pressure is relatively close to sea level. Most dyno chambers are cooler than ambient outside temperature. Humidity affects dyno readings alot as well. The rest of the world measures their junk in inches not centimeters, so just be aware of why those numbers are high."


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Layin it down on em :thumbup:


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

and that is why lugnuts will be tuning my car as well... he doesnt know it yet but thats beside the point. nice numbers btw.. lugnuts you have pm:thumbup:


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

so what was done internally?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

what gear stack is this car using to handle that power?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

If I recall it was JE pistons and Pauter rods. 
Quaife gearset. On his second one by now lol.


----------

